# "You must pay Social Security tax..."



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

"As a self-employed individual, you must *pay Social Security* and Medicare taxes. However, since your *1099*-MISC *income* is not subject to self-employment tax withholding, you are required to calculate and *pay* these taxes yourself. These taxes appear on a Schedule SE, which must be attached to your tax return."

https://www.google.com/#q=do+1099+have+to+pay+social+security?


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Just another reason why Uber is not a legitimate career choice, even though they require enough people to work enough hours to actually make it a career.


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

On your net, not your gross. Net less than 0, nothing due.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

m1a1mg said:


> On your net, not your gross. Net less than 0, nothing due.


I need to sign up for Obamacare,and get stuff done before I get a REAL job again !


----------

